# Migration bloquée !!



## xxRocknrollxx (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 
N’ayant plus trop besoin de mon MacBook Pro, je décide de transférer tout son contenu sur iCloud pour le consulter sur mon iPad et mon iPhone, donc:
- j’évalue mon besoin
- je souscrit à un abonnement iCloud de 200Go
- sur mon MacBook je vais dans Photos et j’active la photothèque icloud
- c’est lent mais ça avance, et je vois sur mon iPad que les dossiers/albums se créent bien
...et puis d’un coup, ça charge plus ! La taille sur iCloud ne bouge plus et dans les préférences iCloud de Photos il me dit « mise à jour à l’instant »
Une idée ?


----------

